# Perchè....



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

*Perchè....*

... molte donne, anche estremamente intelligenti, credono nelle pratiche superstiziose ? 
Stà cosa mi fa riflettere continuamente.... Non è intolleranza (anche se la tentazione è forte) ma incredulità.....

Cosa ne pensate ?


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

non l'ho mai capito neanche io.
così come non riesco a capacitarmi che ci sia tanta gente che butta via i soldi per farsi fare le previsioni per qualcosa, qualcuno..sentimenti.
una volta pensavo fosse frutto di ignoranza invece non è così perchè un sacco di gente colta che crede in queste cose


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho mai capito neanche io.
> così come non riesco a capacitarmi che ci sia tanta gente che butta via i soldi per farsi fare le previsioni per qualcosa, qualcuno..sentimenti.
> una volta pensavo fosse frutto di ignoranza invece non è così perchè un sacco di gente colta che crede in queste cose


E concordi sul fatto che si tratta prevalentemente di donne ?


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E concordi sul fatto che si tratta prevalentemente di donne ?


non saprei, quando leggo le notizie di queste cose in effetti sono più donne.
così come ci sono più uomini che buttano via tanti picci per giocare al lotto, al totocalcio etc.
in fondo è sempre una forma di superstizione, no?


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non saprei, quando leggo le notizie di queste cose in effetti sono più donne.
> *così come ci sono più uomini che buttano via tanti picci per giocare al lotto, al totocalcio etc.*
> in fondo è sempre una forma di superstizione, no?


Per avere più soldi per conquistare donne che poi li buttano nelle superstizioni...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Da sempre l'uomo ha bisogno di rassicurazioni sul proprio futuro. Io non credo che tutti o tutte lo facciano aspettandosi davvero che possa accadere ciò che è stato previsto o auspicato, ma in certi momenti può far piacere sentirsi dire che il momento di empasse sta per terminare.... e che ci sarà finalmente qualcosa di positivo.


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Da sempre l'uomo ha bisogno di rassicurazioni sul proprio futuro. Io non credo che tutti o tutte lo facciano aspettandosi davvero che possa accadere ciò che è stato previsto o auspicato, ma in certi momenti può far piacere sentirsi dire che il momento di empasse sta per terminare.... e che ci sarà finalmente qualcosa di positivo.


si, ma obiettivamente è una cagata.
nel senso che sai benissimo che non saranno certo le concomitanze astrali a risolvere determinati periodi o problemi.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, ma obiettivamente è una cagata.
> nel senso che sai benissimo che non saranno certo le concomitanze astrali a risolvere determinati periodi o problemi.


Appunto. C'è da fare una distinzione: c'è chi ci crede sul serio e chi cerca la consolazione passeggera, senza aspettare la realizzazione di quanto previsto. E poi c'è chi crede che si tratti di vere scienze, e qui mi fermo perchè sono del tutto ignorante in materia.


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... molte donne, anche estremamente intelligenti, credono nelle pratiche superstiziose ?
> Stà cosa mi fa riflettere continuamente.... Non è intolleranza (anche se la tentazione è forte) ma incredulità.....
> 
> Cosa ne pensate ?


Secondo me dipende tutto dal caso. Esempio: se mi si rompe uno specchio e 5 minuti dopo foro il pneumatico dell'auto, è pura e semplice fatalità che, però, molti associano alla rottura dello specchio.
Io parlo di fatalità e destino. Certe fanciulle, anche quelle estremamente intelligenti e colte, la definiscono sfiga post superstizione.
Air


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... molte donne, anche estremamente intelligenti, credono nelle pratiche superstiziose ?
> Stà cosa mi fa riflettere continuamente.... Non è intolleranza (anche se la tentazione è forte) ma incredulità.....
> 
> Cosa ne pensate ?


 
penso che se non ci sei dentro non capisci.
ci sono cose che non vuoi capire che non vuoi spiegare perchè sei troppo razionale.
il male viaggia attraverso la mente per canali inesplorati e fa molto più danno delle parole.
non è questione di intelligenza o meno, ma di percepire, sentire e capire. 
si tratta di realtà differenti che non è facile accettare.
certe cose devi viverle per crederci. e quando tuo figlio sta male per motivi inspiegabili e la scienza non ha risposte allora forse capirai che volevo dire. fino ad allora non potrai arrivare dove altri sono già da tempo.


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> penso che se non ci sei dentro non capisci.
> ci sono cose che non vuoi capire che non vuoi spiegare perchè sei troppo razionale.
> *il male viaggia attraverso la mente per canali inesplorati e fa molto più danno delle parole.*
> *non è questione di intelligenza o meno, ma di percepire, sentire e capire. *
> ...


Tati d'accordo sulle percezioni e sul sentire. Ma non bisogna lasciarsi troppo influenzare comunque. Perché la nostra vita è qui, in questo mondo.


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tati d'accordo sulle percezioni e sul sentire. Ma non bisogna lasciarsi troppo influenzare comunque. Perché la nostra vita è qui, in questo mondo.


 
ovvio che sì. 
mk non mi faccio influenzare da nulla. credo in ciò che vedo. purtroppo sentire e vedere spesso coincidono oltre la dimensione temporale..


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ovvio che sì.
> mk non mi faccio influenzare da nulla. credo in ciò che vedo. *purtroppo sentire e vedere spesso coincidono oltre la dimensione temporale*..


 
Mi spieghi meglio?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E concordi sul fatto che si tratta prevalentemente di donne ?


Anche le chiese sono frequentate in misura maggiore da donne... l'irrazionalità è più femminile che maschile, probabilmente.


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche le chiese sono frequentate in misura maggiore da donne... *l'irrazionalità è più femminile che maschile*, probabilmente.


Casa e chiesa MM, nei bar non era (è?) contemplata la presenza delle donne...


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio?


 
vuol dire che alcune cose non sono ora ma saranno così nel tempo...
il tempo aiuta a capire, stempera...


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche le chiese sono frequentate in misura maggiore da donne... l'irrazionalità è più femminile che maschile, probabilmente.


 
bla bla bla...


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vuol dire che alcune cose non sono ora ma saranno così nel tempo...

















Tempo al tempo?


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tempo al tempo?


 
si parla di traguardi.. alcuni ci arrivano prima altri dopo.. ciascuno ha i suoi tempi..


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> bla bla bla...


CVD


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> CVD


 
rmpll


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E concordi sul fatto che si tratta prevalentemente di donne ?



se parli di astrologia e affini, forse sì. se parli di superstizione vera e propria, secondo me ci sono più uomini.

Comunque, modestissima opinione personale, sono tutte cazzate


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> rmpll


stspc


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> stspc


rpt s h crgg.. t fcc d cch cs!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non l'ho mai capito neanche io.
> così come non riesco a capacitarmi che ci sia tanta gente che butta via i soldi per farsi fare le previsioni per qualcosa, qualcuno..sentimenti.
> una volta pensavo fosse frutto di ignoranza invece non è così perchè un sacco di gente colta che crede in queste cose


sempre ignoranza, resta. nella prossima vita voglio nascere wanna marchi, ma fermarmi appena prima di finire al gabbio


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sempre ignoranza, resta. nella prossima vita voglio nascere wanna marchi, ma fermarmi appena prima di finire al gabbio


Ma neanche morta, è un mostro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e poi urla, no no e NO.

ps che comunque anche quelli/e che ci credono eh, ce ne vuole...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> rpt s h crgg.. t fcc d cch cs!!!


mi arrendo


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sempre ignoranza, resta. nella prossima vita voglio nascere wanna marchi, ma fermarmi appena prima di finire al gabbio


non scherzare. l'universo realizza sempre i tuoi desideri.. occhio...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sempre ignoranza, resta. nella prossima vita voglio nascere wanna marchi, ma fermarmi appena prima di finire al gabbio


La Marchi è una dilettante... c'è chi vende addirittura l'aldilà per soldi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma neanche morta, è un mostro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io per quelli, dicevo. arricchiscono i coglioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non scherzare. l'universo realizza sempre i tuoi desideri.. occhio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> stspc





tatina ha detto:


> rpt s h crgg.. t fcc d cch cs!!!


qualunque cosa abbiate fumato, è buonissima. ve ne avanza un po'?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La Marchi è una dilettante... c'è chi vende addirittura l'aldilà per soldi.


ma dai?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... molte donne, anche estremamente intelligenti, credono nelle pratiche superstiziose ?
> Stà cosa mi fa riflettere continuamente.... Non è intolleranza (anche se la tentazione è forte) ma incredulità.....
> 
> Cosa ne pensate ?



Che non bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, come al solito....


Buongiorno!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualunque cosa abbiate fumato, è buonissima. ve ne avanza un po'?


...ho leccato francobolli...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai?


Mai sentito parlare di vendita di indulgenze? Ci hanno costruito S. Pietro, così...


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di vendita di indulgenze? Ci hanno costruito S. Pietro, così...


MM e lo sapevo che tiravi in ballo ancora la chiesa... uff...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ho leccato francobolli...


comprati in colombia?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM e lo sapevo che tiravi in ballo ancora la chiesa... uff...


... e quindi?


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e quindi?


Quindi niente, mica era una critica, solo una constatazione...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comprati in colombia?


claro que si, chica...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi niente, mica era una critica, solo una constatazione...


allora non avresti messo l'uff...


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> allora non avresti messo l'*uff*...


 
Rafforzava la constatazione... lo tolgo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mai sentito parlare di vendita di indulgenze? Ci hanno costruito S. Pietro, così...





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM e lo sapevo che tiravi in ballo ancora la chiesa... uff...



ok ma si parla di quanti secoli fa? cinque?
mi riferivo a oggi, pensavo ci fosse un qualche sito dove comprarsi il proprio angolo di paradiso (roba che non mi stupirebbe più di tanto).


non è che faccia proprio male male a farlo eh


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> claro que si, chica...


donammindi dusu, ti dus torru


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Rafforzava la constatazione... lo tolgo?


...e perchè mai dovresti? ...ma non sapevo fosse un rafforzativo... è un'espressione di noia.
Comunque, è così... rispetto alla Chiesa Cattolica, i maghi e gli indovini vari, sono poveri dilettanti...


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok ma si parla di quanti secoli fa? cinque?
> mi riferivo a oggi, pensavo ci fosse *un qualche sito dove comprarsi il proprio angolo di paradiso* (roba che non mi stupirebbe più di tanto).
> 
> 
> non è che faccia proprio male male a farlo eh


Ma no che noia, tutti buoni e bravi e tranquilli.. per l'eternità?


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualunque cosa abbiate fumato, è buonissima. ve ne avanza un po'?


 
te la spedisco... 
si tratta di un intruglio di mia invenzione..  tutto a base erotico/esoterica.. alla faccia di chi non ci crede.. roba buona


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e perchè mai dovresti? ...ma non sapevo fosse un rafforzativo... è un'espressione di noia.
> Comunque, è così... rispetto alla Chiesa Cattolica, i maghi e gli indovini vari, sono poveri dilettanti...


E' questo tuo accanimento che mi stupisce. Come gli ex fumatori nei confronti di chi fuma ancora. 

ps poi concordo anch'io, ma non tutta la chiesa cattolica è così.


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi arrendo


 
dillo che mi adori...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> donammindi dusu, ti dus torru


eja, ascurta beni innoi e sezi accanta mia... li lecchiamo assieme!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' questo tuo accanimento che mi stupisce. Come gli ex fumatori nei confronti di chi fuma ancora.
> 
> ps poi concordo anch'io, ma non tutta la chiesa cattolica è così.


Nessun accanimento... anzi, i preti fanno bene, se c'è chi gli da retta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eja, ascurta beni innoi e sezi accanta mia... li lecchiamo assieme!


arribendi seu. narammì esattamenti aundi sesi


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessun accanimento... anzi, i preti fanno bene, se c'è chi gli da retta...


Non tutti i preti sono così... pensa a tutti quelli morti ammazzati, ad esempio


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arribendi seu. narammì esattamenti aundi sesi


 





   sottotitoli per non sardi grazieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non tutti i preti sono così... pensa a tutti quelli morti ammazzati, ad esempio



il fatto che siano morti ammazzati non li rende necessariamente esenti da vizi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sottotitoli per non sardi grazieeeeeeeeeee



pag. 777

gli ho chiesto di darmi due francobolli colombiani da lecccare, che poi glieli rendo. Mi ha risposto di sedermi accanto a lui che li lecchiamo assieme e ho risposto che sto arrivando, di dirmi esattamente dove si trova


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il fatto che siano morti ammazzati non li rende necessariamente esenti da vizi


Pensavo ai preti contro la mafia, contro la camorra...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pensavo ai preti contro la mafia, contro la camorra...


scema io a non capirlo


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non tutti i preti sono così... pensa a tutti quelli morti ammazzati, ad esempio


Ma che mi frega dei singoli preti, e poi ci saranno pure mafiosi buoni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




... parlo dell'istituzione di potere universalmente nota come Chiesa Cattolica. La differenza mi sembra chiara.


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che mi frega dei singoli preti, e poi ci saranno pure mafiosi buoni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le istituzioni di potere non possono essere buone MM. Per principio.


----------



## tatitati (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pag. 777
> 
> gli ho chiesto di darmi due francobolli colombiani da lecccare, che poi glieli rendo. Mi ha risposto di sedermi accanto a lui che li lecchiamo assieme e ho risposto che sto arrivando, di dirmi esattamente dove si trova


 
sono gelosa...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Ma che mi frega dei singoli preti, e poi ci saranno pure mafiosi buoni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












come disse benigni "anche il mostro di firenze l'avrà detto <<buongiorno>> a qualcuno!"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sono gelosa...


dei francobolli o del dialetto? ti possiamo insegnare...











100 euro/ora


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le istituzioni di potere non possono essere buone MM. Per principio.


Ma va... non lo sapevo...


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma va...


Ma sì... anche il matrimonio è un'istituzione...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

*non la conoscevo...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> come disse benigni "anche il mostro di firenze l'avrà detto <<buongiorno>> a qualcuno!"


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma sì... anche il matrimonio è un'istituzione...


Anche Parco della Vittoria a Monopoli... però si parlava di credulità popolare...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dei francobolli o del dialetto? ti possiamo insegnare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Così fai scappare i clienti...


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche *Parco della Vittoria a Monopoli*... però si parlava di credulità popolare...


 
Ma va? Credulità popolare? Perché esiste il POPOLO? Dove?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? Credulità popolare? Perché esiste il POPOLO? Dove?


Vedi, ultimamente fai scadere qualunque conversazione... ok, chiudiamola qui.


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vedi, ultimamente fai scadere qualunque conversazione... ok, chiudiamola qui.


 
Io?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No no, perché vuoi chiuderla qui? Parli di credulità popolare mentre all'inizio del discorso si parlava di persone che credono in determinate cose, non di popolo. Per me il popolo non esiste. 

ps dai MM non prendertela sempre, lo sai che ci vogliamo bene no?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di persone e non di popolo...ma ti leggi? Senti, so benissimo di cosa si parlava all'inizio... ed il discorso era comunque coerente. 
Io passo... buon proseguimento.


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? Credulità popolare? Perché esiste il POPOLO? Dove?


scusami se te lo dico mk ma ogni tanto fai delle domande così cretine che uno spera tanto che tu ci faccia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così fai scappare i clienti...


ma la prima lezione è gratis


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusami se te lo dico mk ma ogni tanto fai delle domande così cretine che uno spera tanto che tu ci faccia



perché, non ci fa?


mk, dì qualcosa


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma la prima lezione è gratis


Adescatrice che sei...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Adescatrice che sei...


gli affari sono affari...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gli affari sono affari...


...è solo businisse...niente di pirsunali...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...è solo businisse...niente di pirsunali...



puoi ben dirlo.

ai primi 10 iscritti mandiamo subito la passeuordd.

gli altri dovranno aspettare il rientro dalle ferie


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi ben dirlo.
> 
> ai primi 10 iscritti mandiamo subito la passeuordd.
> 
> gli altri dovranno aspettare il rientro dalle ferie


Cos'è che insegni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cos'è che insegni?


sardo. io e MM dobbiamo pagarci le ferie


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi ben dirlo.
> 
> ai primi 10 iscritti mandiamo subito la passeuordd.
> 
> *gli altri dovranno aspettare il rientro dalle ferie*


Aspetteranno... peggio per loro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetteranno... peggio per loro!


non è che siam qua ad aspettare i porci comodi di tutti


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sardo. io e MM dobbiamo pagarci le ferie


Ah fantastico!!!!!


PS: Ma chi volete che paghi per imparare il sardo?????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ah fantastico!!!!!
> 
> 
> PS: Ma chi volete che paghi per imparare il sardo?????


cazzo c'è chi paga per farsi leggere i tarocchi!



*e poi farì is fattustusu.*


se vuoi sapere cosa ti ho detto, compila il modulo di iscrizione, grazie.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cazzo c'è chi paga per farsi leggere i tarocchi!


Ma almeno i tarocchi ti danno un'idea del futuro!
Il sardo a che serve????


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> *Ma almeno i tarocchi ti danno un'idea del futuro!*
> Il sardo a che serve????


Si, un casino... e poi un buon sardo ti da l'idea del presente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma almeno i tarocchi ti danno un'idea del futuro!
> Il sardo a che serve????



cosa ti danno?
non voglio offendere nessuno, facciamo che non mi esprimo?

ps però che ritengo sia molto più utile imparare qualsiasi dialetto, lo dico.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa ti danno?
> non voglio offendere nessuno, facciamo che non mi esprimo?
> 
> ps però che ritengo sia molto più utile imparare qualsiasi dialetto, lo dico.



Leggo i tarocchi, mai fatta pagare, azzeccate parecchie cose...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Leggo i tarocchi, mai fatta pagare, azzeccate parecchie cose...


anche l'oroscopo spesso ci azzecca.

ariete: "periodo fortunato per l'amore; fate attenzione alla schiena"

tra tutti gli ariete, ci sarà qualcuno a cui va di culo in amore ma ha mal di schiena.


----------



## MK (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Leggo i tarocchi, *mai fatta pagare*, azzeccate parecchie cose...


 
In effetti dicono che sia una sorta di dono, niente tariffe, libera offerta, se si vuole e se si può...


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche l'oroscopo spesso ci azzecca.
> 
> ariete: "periodo fortunato per l'amore; fate attenzione alla schiena"
> 
> tra tutti gli ariete, ci sarà qualcuno a cui va di culo in amore ma ha mal di schiena.



E' una cosa diversa....


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Ho sempre pensato che tarocchi o I'Ching, siano potenti mezzi di introspezione... ma gli stessi studiosi di queste tradizioni, negano la possibilità di predire il futuro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' una cosa diversa....


ribadisco, non voglio offendere nessuno. Ma sono molto... assolutamente scettica


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

io una volta sono stata da una maga.
Non ne ha azzeccata una!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io una volta sono stata da una maga.
> Non ne ha azzeccata una!


Io in un locale a Roma, dove la padrona era famosa per leggere le carte... tutti i clienti del pub in fila.
Ho applicato il metodo spiegato da Piero Angela, annuendo leggermente e dandole un po' di corda...mi ha detto una vagonata di cazzate.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che tarocchi o I'Ching, siano potenti mezzi di introspezione... ma gli stessi studiosi di queste tradizioni, negano la possibilità di predire il futuro.


Non so... sono sempre stata affascinata da queste cose, ho iniziato per gioco a leggere i tarocchi, nemmeno convinta di quel che dicevo... poi le amiche, tornavano e mi dicevano che avevo azzeccato certi avvenimenti... io manco mi ricordavo di averli previsti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io in un locale a Roma, dove la padrona era famosa per leggere le carte... tutti i clienti del pub in fila.
> Ho applicato il metodo spiegato da Piero Angela, annuendo leggermente e dandole un po' di corda...mi ha detto una vagonata di cazzate.


con candy candy però aveva indovinato, la maga e la checca è morta.


certo, colpa di candy che non ha rispettato il fioretto e ha mangiato la torta...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non so... sono sempre stata affascinata da queste cose, ho iniziato per gioco a leggere i tarocchi, nemmeno convinta di quel che dicevo... poi le amiche, tornavano e mi dicevano che avevo azzeccato certi avvenimenti... io manco mi ricordavo di averli previsti...


A me affascinano I'Ching... ma la risposta arriva sempre da quello che hai dentro, e comunque non è lettura del futuro...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> con candy candy però aveva indovinato, la maga e la checca è morta.
> 
> 
> certo, colpa di candy che non ha rispettato il fioretto e ha mangiato la torta...


Mi hai fregato i francobolli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi hai fregato i francobolli...


azz te ne sei accorto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





te li rendo, promesso


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz te ne sei accorto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, quando passi di qua fatti sentire... ma attenta ai cani all'aeroporto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok, quando passi di qua fatti sentire... ma attenta ai cani all'aeroporto.



pensavo di ficcarli dentro delle palline di plastica e ingoiarli...


ti fa schifo?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pensavo di ficcarli dentro delle palline di plastica e ingoiarli...
> 
> 
> ti fa schifo?


Nemmeno un po'... l'importante è lavarle prima di aprirle...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nemmeno un po'... l'importante è lavarle prima di aprirle...



quello è garantito.

così sono più tranquilla, che sbarco pure ad alghero, si sa mai un posto di blocco da lì a cagliari


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello è garantito.
> 
> così sono più tranquilla, che sbarco pure ad alghero, *si sa mai un posto di blocco da lì a cagliari*


Quello d'estate dallo per sicuro... la 131 l'hanno riempita di autovelox, non abbassare troppo la zampetta


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Azz..... l'ultima cosa che mi sarei aspettato è leggere undici e passa pagine su un topic che meritava di essere liquidato in poche battute.

Tutta stà roba è una truffa colossale. 
Mai conosciuto i maghi dietro le quinte ?
Io si, la Puglia ne è piena. 
So tutto. Sanno benissimo di essere dei truffatori ed agli amici veri lo dicono.
Ovvio che debbano reggere il gioco.....

Altro che arrivarci..... A farmi prendere per culo io non ci arriverò mai.... Purtroppo ho lo svantaggio di accettare il male che mi arriva addosso solo come casualità.... Non ho bisogno di alibi per farcela


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello d'estate dallo per sicuro... la 131 l'hanno riempita di autovelox, non abbassare troppo la zampetta


tanto guida papà, i punti li levano a lui


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In effetti dicono che sia una sorta di dono, niente tariffe, libera offerta, se si vuole e se si può...


 
SCAMBIAMO?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ribadisco, non voglio offendere nessuno. Ma sono molto... assolutamente scettica


 
ANGELO.. QUANDO VUOI TI FACCIO UN GIRO


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io in un locale a Roma, dove la padrona era famosa per leggere le carte... tutti i clienti del pub in fila.
> Ho applicato il metodo spiegato da Piero Angela, annuendo leggermente e dandole un po' di corda...mi ha detto una vagonata di cazzate.


 
NONLE SAPEVA LEGGERE.. IO LE FACCIO AL TELEFONO.. MICA VEDO SE L'ALTRO MI ANNUISCE.. HIHIHIHI


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cosa ti danno?
> non voglio offendere nessuno, facciamo che non mi esprimo?
> 
> ps però che ritengo sia molto più utile imparare qualsiasi dialetto, lo dico.


 
BIMBA IO E TE DOBBIAMO PARLARE... SERIAMENTE...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> BIMBA IO E TE DOBBIAMO PARLARE... SERIAMENTE...





tatina ha detto:


> ANGELO.. QUANDO VUOI TI FACCIO UN GIRO



tesoro, né te, né alcuno psichiatra al mondo, riuscirà mai a farmi cambiare idea


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tesoro, né te, *né alcuno psichiatra al mondo*, riuscirà mai a farmi cambiare idea


Perchè, esistono psichiatri che convincono i pazienti a credere alle fatucchiere ?


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

io da quando ho sognato i numeri e dopo averli giocati non ho vinto non credo più a niente


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io da quando ho sognato i numeri e dopo averli giocati non ho vinto non credo più a niente


tempo fa era capitato anche a me... nemmeno dei sogni ci si può fidare...


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> tempo fa era capitato anche a me... nemmeno dei sogni ci si può fidare...


vengono a romperti le palle in sogno e poi ti danno i numeri sbagliati!!
da denuncia!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vengono a romperti le palle in sogno e poi ti danno i numeri sbagliati!!
> da denuncia!!


...che bastardi! Andassero dai pensionati a dare i numeri da giocare, che quelli non fanno altro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè, esistono psichiatri che convincono i pazienti a credere alle fatucchiere ?


se pagati profumatamente da tatina, forse...


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...che bastardi! Andassero dai pensionati a dare i numeri da giocare, che quelli non fanno altro...


quei vecchi porci !!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quei vecchi porci !!


... ma presto finirà la cuccagna anche per loro... basta con queste pensioni d'oro da sputtanare al gratta e vinci...


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> NONLE SAPEVA LEGGERE.. IO LE FACCIO AL TELEFONO.. MICA VEDO SE L'ALTRO MI ANNUISCE.. HIHIHIHI


Una cosa...come fai a farle al telefono?
Io conosco gente che le sa fare, ma al telefono no.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ma presto finirà la cuccagna anche per loro... basta con queste pensioni d'oro da sputtanare al gratta e vinci...


e che gli levassero pure le badanti!!!!
da soli devono restare!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Una cosa...come fai a farle al telefono?
> Io conosco gente che le sa fare, ma al telefono no.


ma poi le carte, non dovrebbe sceglierle... "il taroccato"?


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè, esistono psichiatri che convincono i pazienti a credere alle fatucchiere ?


No. esistono psichiatri che conoscono i tarocchi. Jung li conosceva e li usava.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. esistono psichiatri che conoscono i tarocchi. Jung li conosceva e li usava.


Verissimo, ma era esperto soprattutto de I'Ching... grande uomo.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma poi le carte, non dovrebbe sceglierle... "il taroccato"?


Dipende. comunque dal metodo. Il consultante dovrebbe tagliare il mazzo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e che gli levassero pure le badanti!!!!
> da soli devono restare!!!


...soprattutto le moldave ventenni...maiali!


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

ma quanto guadagnerà una badante?


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma era esperto soprattutto de I'Ching... grande uomo.


 Anche dei Tarocchi di marsiglia. Gli Arcani maggiori e minori.
In realtà le carte sono un mezzo...un mezzo di esercitazione dei poteri della mente.


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tesoro, né te, né alcuno psichiatra al mondo, riuscirà mai a farmi cambiare idea


 
non sono psichiatra.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non sono psichiatra.








   lo so, che c'entra?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se pagati profumatamente da tatina, forse...


 
caschi male.. non ho soldi manco per un gelato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche dei Tarocchi di marsiglia. Gli Arcani maggiori e minori.
> In realtà le carte sono un mezzo...un mezzo di esercitazione dei poteri della mente.


Infatti, è ciò che sosteneva lui...le carte da estrarre o le monete da lanciare sono solo un mezzo che permette l'introspezione.
Comunque, bella l'idea di Sincronicità...


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Una cosa...come fai a farle al telefono?
> Io conosco gente che le sa fare, ma al telefono no.


 
se la persona cheme le chiede sta a lugano come facico a fargliele? al telefono.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> caschi male.. non ho soldi manco per un gelato.


spm?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






era una battuta


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo so, che c'entra?


 
ho già litigato con tre persone stamattina non tentarmi pure tu..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ho già litigato con tre persone stamattina non tentarmi pure tu..


se vuoi, io non mi tiro indietro


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vuoi, io non mi tiro indietro


 
no grazie non volgio perdere un'altra amica.

volevo solo dimostrarti che ti sbagli facendoti un giro di carte.. vedo cose che altri non vedono .. tutto qui. beso.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no grazie non volgio perdere un'altra amica.
> 
> volevo solo dimostrarti che ti sbagli facendoti un giro di carte.. vedo cose che altri non vedono .. tutto qui. beso.


Tatina e' molto brava... e non risparmia brutte notizie 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio Tati... anche alle gemelle


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tatina e' molto brava... e non risparmia brutte notizie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con me non ci ha preso.....


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti, è ciò che sosteneva lui...le carte da estrarre o le monete da lanciare sono solo un mezzo che permette l'introspezione.
> Comunque, bella l'idea di Sincronicità...


Già. Anche l'idea degli Archetipi. Che sono unici nella mente umana ed in tutte le culture, ed in tutte le religioni. Sarebbe bello se ci si rendesse conto che le religioni sono un bisogno umano adoperato dalle Chiese.

Se non vi fossero le Chiese, non vi sarebero state tante divisioni...


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tatina e' molto brava... e non risparmia brutte notizie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mandi baci alle mie tette?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Con me non ci ha preso.....


sei l'unica cavoli... seocndo me hai una doppia perosnalità.. oppure hai un animo da strega e non mi fai vedere un cavolo.. può essere...


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sei l'unica cavoli... seocndo me hai una doppia perosnalità.. oppure hai un animo da strega e non mi fai vedere un cavolo.. può essere...









Spiegami meglio.....


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Spiegami meglio.....


 
quando ti leggo vedo molteplici cose.. probabilmente hai sentimenti molto forti, speranze molto marcate che paiono realtà.. sei l'unica con cui non ci ho preso. quindi i casi sono due o tu ti schermi avendo un'anima da strega, nel senso che non mi fai vedere quel che hai dentro davvero oppure le tue sensazioni superano la realtà. non mi fai vedere ciò che è davvero. strano cmq, ripeto sei la sola.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> ... molte donne, anche estremamente intelligenti, credono nelle pratiche superstiziose ?
> Stà cosa mi fa riflettere continuamente.... Non è intolleranza (anche se la tentazione è forte) ma incredulità.....
> 
> Cosa ne pensate ?


 
Per lo stesso motivo per cui lo fanno gli uomini. sono in parecchi.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> quando ti leggo vedo molteplici cose.. probabilmente hai sentimenti molto forti, speranze molto marcate che paiono realtà.. sei l'unica con cui non ci ho preso. quindi i casi sono due o tu ti schermi avendo un'anima da strega, nel senso che non mi fai vedere quel che hai dentro davvero oppure le tue sensazioni superano la realtà. non mi fai vedere ciò che è davvero. strano cmq, ripeto sei la sola.


E c'è una soluzione a questa situazione?
Ma avere un'anima da strega è una cosa brutta?


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui lo fanno gli uomini. sono in parecchi.


Non è così. E comunque gli uomini che ci credono sono prevalentemente ignoranti. Le donne no. 
Tu ci credi ?


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Già. Anche l'idea degli Archetipi. Che sono unici nella mente umana ed in tutte le culture, ed in tutte le religioni. *Sarebbe bello se ci si rendesse conto che le religioni sono un bisogno umano adoperato dalle Chiese.*
> 
> *Se non vi fossero le Chiese, non vi sarebero state tante divisioni...*


Speriamo che prima o poi l'umanità se ne possa rendere conto...


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non è così. E comunque gli uomini che ci credono sono prevalentemente ignoranti. Le donne no.
> Tu ci credi ?


Non è vero che sono tutti ignoranti, nè di bassa estrazione.

In linea generale non ci credo. Ma non perchè non credo alla divinazione, io le carte le ho studiate per anni...e sapessi in quanti chiedevano un consulto, ma perchè credo che non sia bene affidarsi a queste cose, si diventa dipendenti. il futuro lo facciamo noi.

E poi, sono veramente pochi coloro che le sanno fare..praticamente non bisognerebbe fare altro, e vivere in un perenne stato di coscienza alterato.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> NONLE SAPEVA LEGGERE.. IO LE FACCIO AL TELEFONO.. MICA VEDO SE L'ALTRO MI ANNUISCE.. HIHIHIHI


Vorrei capire una cosa tati... secondo te possono davvero fare previsioni sul futuro, o consentono di leggere la realtà attuale?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è vero che sono tutti ignoranti, nè di bassa estrazione.
> 
> In linea generale non ci credo. Ma non perchè non credo alla divinazione, io le carte le ho studiate per anni...e sapessi in quanti chiedevano un consulto, ma perchè credo che non sia bene affidarsi a queste cose, si diventa dipendenti. il futuro lo facciamo noi.
> 
> E poi, sono veramente pochi coloro che le sanno fare..praticamente non bisognerebbe fare altro, e vivere in un perenne stato di coscienza alterato.


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è vero che sono tutti ignoranti, nè di bassa estrazione.
> 
> In linea generale non ci credo. Ma non perchè non credo alla divinazione, io le carte le ho studiate per anni...e sapessi in quanti chiedevano un consulto, ma perchè credo che non sia bene affidarsi a queste cose, si diventa dipendenti. il futuro lo facciamo noi.
> 
> E poi, sono veramente pochi coloro che le sanno fare..praticamente non bisognerebbe fare altro, e vivere in un perenne stato di coscienza alterato.








































Le carte hanno un fondamento meritevole di studio ? 
Le carte ? 
Quelle che escono dalle fabbriche cinesi-coreane-indiane-napoletane e che sono carta straccia con sopra tanti ghirigori fatti con l'inchiostro ?

Cazzo...... Io non ci credo che una come te dica queste cose credendoci....

MI RIFIUTO DI CREDERCI

Vada x Tatina, che ci marcia, ma TU NO !!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no grazie non volgio perdere un'altra amica.
> 
> volevo solo dimostrarti che ti sbagli facendoti un giro di carte.. vedo cose che altri non vedono .. tutto qui. beso.



mica scappo dopo i litigi, poi per ste cose...

l'ho messo bene in chiaro fin da ieri quando abbiamo iniziato ad affrontare il discorso: io non ci credo, ma con questo non voglio offendere nessuno, nè tanto meno criticare. non credo in tante cose, ma non mi infastidisce chi lo fa.


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa tati... secondo te possono davvero fare previsioni sul futuro, o consentono di leggere la realtà attuale?


 
ciccio quel che vedo si avvera vuoi dire che influenzo il futuro?
quel che la mia amica a lugano vede per me si avvera vuoi dire che anche lei influenza il futuro? 
oppure siamo solo brave a leggere quel che vediamo?
oppure influenziamo le carte noi stesse ocn la nostra energia così tanto da leggere quel che poi sarà? oppure le carte leggono davvero il futuro?

a me succede di rado di sbalgiare, non  è un vanto... 
lo faccio gratis da sempre senza offerta senza regali senza nulla.. eppure da lugano a roma a palermo le poche ragazze che mi contattano hanno riscontro e io cn loro.. non so quale sia la realtà però ci prendiamo... io dico a una quando lui si farà vivo e come e ci prendo. azzecco la chiamata o il messaggio.. mi fanno domande strane tipo ti dico due nomi dimmi che vedi e io dico quel che esce.. uso solo gli arcani maggiori quindi le combinazioni di 22 arcani... 
non so ciccio.. so solo che dico quel che vedo e le ragazze sono entusiaste..


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mica scappo dopo i litigi, poi per ste cose...
> 
> l'ho messo bene in chiaro fin da ieri quando abbiamo iniziato ad affrontare il discorso: io non ci credo, ma con questo non voglio offendere nessuno, nè tanto meno criticare. non credo in tante cose, ma non mi infastidisce chi lo fa.


 
vorrei lo stesso farti un giro..


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le carte hanno un fondamento meritevole di studio ?
> Le carte ?
> Quelle che escono dalle fabbriche cinesi-coreane-indiane-napoletane e che sono carta straccia con sopra tanti ghirigori fatti con l'inchiostro ?
> 
> ...


 
 jesus.. solo perchè tu non ci credi non continuare a insultare chi ci "marcia"... io cmq non ci marcio. è una realtà come un 'altra..magari n po' di rispetto non guasterebbe.. non farmi incazzare...


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> jesus.. solo perchè tu non ci credi non continuare a insultare chi ci "marcia"... io cmq non ci marcio. è una realtà come un 'altra..magari n po' di rispetto non guasterebbe.. non farmi incazzare...


Non è una realtà. E' una truffa.
E incazzati, perchè su questo schifo io sono e sarò per sempre incazzato.
Io lo renderei un reato a prescindere, visto che prima o poi queste cose ad un reato portano.... Ma siamo in Italia, la repubblica delle banane....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2008)

Anche io sono scettica... nonstante tutto Tatina mi ha letto le carte Verena le "stelle"... non ci vedo nulla di male, la mia vita non verra' influenzata in nessun modo... per il momento mi hanno anche detto cose molto veritiere...

E' come la "medicina dell'occhio" in Sardegna, non ci ho mai creduto ma quando mi e' stato levato son rinata


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ciccio quel che vedo si avvera vuoi dire che influenzo il futuro?
> quel che la mia amica a lugano vede per me si avvera vuoi dire che anche lei influenza il futuro?
> oppure siamo solo brave a leggere quel che vediamo?
> oppure influenziamo le carte noi stesse ocn la nostra energia così tanto da leggere quel che poi sarà? oppure le carte leggono davvero il futuro?
> ...


Sulla tua buona fede non ho alcun dubbio... nè sul fatto che non lo fai per soldi.
Senti, anche se scettico per natura, sono anche molto curioso ed amo sperimentare... me le faresti a distanza? 
Mi piacerebbe vedere se quello che prevedi si avvererà o meno...


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Le carte hanno un fondamento meritevole di studio ?
> Le carte ?
> Quelle che escono dalle fabbriche cinesi-coreane-indiane-napoletane e che sono carta straccia con sopra tanti ghirigori fatti con l'inchiostro ?
> 
> ...


 
Non le carte. Ma la mente è meritevole di studio. esistono potenzialità umane inesplorate..pensa ai fenomeni di trasmissione del pensiero, o agli stati di alterazionione mentale degli psicotici, che portano a piaghe ,, stimmate, visioni...ecc ecc...Non tutti i visionari sono imbroglioni. hanno semplicemente uno stato di coscienza alterato.
E' difficile comprenderlo per un occidentale, ma non per un orientale ad esempio.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Le carte hanno un fondamento meritevole di studio ?*
> Le carte ?
> Quelle che escono dalle fabbriche cinesi-coreane-indiane-napoletane e che sono carta straccia con sopra tanti ghirigori fatti con l'inchiostro ?
> 
> ...


Tu puoi rifiutarti di crederci, ma uomini di grande spessore culturale, la pensavano diversamente da te.
Ritenevano tarocchi ed altre tradizioni meritevoli di studio.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Luglio 2008)

Tatina, poi mi spieghi con calma, mi incuriosisce questa cosa "che non mi lascio guardare". Thanks!


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Infatti vedo  che siete tutte donne......























Comunque cosa dirvi.... Io la chiudo qui, ho espresso abbondantemente il mio pensiero. E' una strunzata colossale, ma visto che qui dentro è pieno di adepti.... mi astengo, d'ora in poi, da ulteriori considerazioni sull'argomento.

Buon futuro, tenete le carte in fresco e spolveratele tutti i giorni, sia mai si vendicano e vi fanno venire le emorroidi....


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sulla tua buona fede non ho alcun dubbio... nè sul fatto che non lo fai per soldi.
> Senti, anche se scettico per natura, sono anche molto curioso ed amo sperimentare... me le faresti a distanza?
> Mi piacerebbe vedere se quello che prevedi si avvererà o meno...


come le vuoi? al telefono o senza alcun contatto?
per me l'è lustessss.. l'importante son oi nomi propri e la domanda..


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu puoi rifiutarti di crederci, ma uomini di grande spessore culturale, la pensavano diversamente da te.
> Ritenevano tarocchi ed altre tradizioni meritevoli di studio.


Non uomini di scienza. Attenzione.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

ot
ma sei in smp jesus?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Infatti vedo che siete tutte donne......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh sì difficile ammettere di sbaglairsi.. difficile....


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non le carte. Ma la mente è meritevole di studio. esistono potenzialità umane inesplorate..pensa ai fenomeni di trasmissione del pensiero, o agli stati di alterazionione mentale degli psicotici, che portano a piaghe ,, stimmate, visioni...ecc ecc...Non tutti i visionari sono imbroglioni. hanno semplicemente uno stato di coscienza alterato.
> E' difficile comprenderlo per un occidentale, ma non per un orientale ad esempio.


Gli stati di coscienza alterati sono un altro paio di maniche.... Gli sciamani facevano grandi cose....

Ma le carte !!!!!!! Cazzo..... Sta gentaglia in TV, che spesso vien fuori dalla galera e si ricicla in quel modo.... a truffare gli allocchi.

MA STIAMO SCHERZANDO ?


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non uomini di scienza. Attenzione.


 
Cosa intendi per uomini di scienza?
Le forze di polizia utilizzano i veggenti ed i sensitivi. All'estero da decenni ormai, da noi da meno tempo.


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tatina, poi mi spieghi con calma, mi incuriosisce questa cosa "che non mi lascio guardare". Thanks!


 
può darsi che tu abbia capacità come le mie o anche superiori quindi facile che il tuo inconscio non voglia farsi leggere da nessuno..


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ot
> ma sei in smp jesus?


Cosa è ?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per uomini di scienza?
> Le forze di polizia utilizzano i veggenti ed i sensitivi. All'estero da decenni ormai, da noi da meno tempo.


 
è vero. ho un'amcia sensitiva che collabora con la polizia ocn successo.. non ci vedo nulla di male anzi...


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli stati di coscienza alterati sono un altro paio di maniche.... Gli sciamani facevano grandi cose....
> 
> Ma le carte !!!!!!! Cazzo..... Sta gentaglia in TV, che spesso vien fuori dalla galera e si ricicla in quel modo.... a truffare gli allocchi.
> 
> MA STIAMO SCHERZANDO ?


Io non ho parlato di televisione, ma di Jung, mi pare...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2008)

Premestrual Syndrome.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> può darsi che tu abbia capacità come le mie o anche superiori quindi facile che il tuo inconscio non voglia farsi leggere da nessuno..


Mi preoccupo sempre di più....


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> eh sì difficile ammettere di sbaglairsi.. difficile....


Tu ne sei l'esempio più lampante.

E te lo dicono tutti qua dentro da una vita.

Non lo dico con cattiveria, ma con incredulità.

E' davvero pazzesco come non ti sai guardare neanche un pò con oggettività....


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non uomini di scienza. Attenzione.


Ridurre la cultura umana alla sola scienza, è alquanto riduttivo... te lo dico da scettico e da scolarizzato scientifico.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ridurre la cultura umana alla sola scienza, è alquanto riduttivo... te lo dico da scettico e da scolarizzato scientifico.


E da mio futuro marito...


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di televisione, ma di Jung, mi pare...


Senti, dammi uno scritto di Jung sulle carte, che me lo leggo.... e poi ti dico


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> è vero. ho un'amcia sensitiva che collabora con la polizia ocn successo.. non ci vedo nulla di male anzi...


 
Quando ero ragazzina prevedevo la morte delle persone. La pensavo, e poi venivo a sapere che era accaduto. Oppure sentivo gli avvenimenti. Non sono mai stata pazza, e non mi sono mai fattta pagare.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando ero ragazzina prevedevo la morte delle persone. La pensavo, e poi venivo a sapere che era accaduto. Oppure sentivo gli avvenimenti. Non sono mai stata pazza, e non mi sono mai fattta pagare.


 
ma dai? e ora?
ma sognavi?


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per uomini di scienza?
> Le forze di polizia utilizzano i veggenti ed i sensitivi. All'estero da decenni ormai, da noi da meno tempo.


Uomini di scienza = scienziati. Pubblicazioni scientifiche sull'argomento. Passate al vaglio di referee e validate. Ma accetto anche tentativi su riviste del menga.

La polizia et similia nn sono scienza. Quelli si attaccano a tutto pur di avere spunti quando sono infognati.....


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli stati di coscienza alterati sono un altro paio di maniche.... Gli sciamani facevano grandi cose....
> 
> Ma le carte !!!!!!! Cazzo..... Sta gentaglia in TV, che spesso vien fuori dalla galera e si ricicla in quel modo.... a truffare gli allocchi.
> 
> MA STIAMO SCHERZANDO ?


 
senti mì ci sono persone valide e imbroglioni ocme per ogni cosa... sai quante volte mi capita di fare scambi con gente chemanco sa cosa sono i tarocchci e si inventa cose? te ne accorgi subito se uno mente o no?
fai di un 'erba un fascio.
non mi va di stare a convincerti perchè tu già sei partito in quarta contro chi la paensa diversamente da te. mi hai detto chiaramente che e cito le tue parloe, tra me e te non ci può essere dialogo o amicizia perchè la pensiamo diversamente.. alla faccia dell'uomo dalla mente aperta.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Gli stati di coscienza alterati sono un altro paio di maniche.... Gli sciamani facevano grandi cose....
> 
> Ma le carte !!!!!!! Cazzo..... Sta gentaglia in TV, che spesso vien fuori dalla galera e si ricicla in quel modo.... a truffare gli allocchi.
> 
> MA STIAMO SCHERZANDO ?


E qui ti sbagli, gli Sciamani erano capi religiosi, politici. Quindi è probabile che non avessero alcun potere se non quello politico nell'ambito della tribù, null'altro che sacerdoti.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Uomini di scienza = scienziati. Pubblicazioni scientifiche sull'argomento. Passate al vaglio di referee e validate. Ma accetto anche tentativi su riviste del menga.
> 
> La polizia et similia nn sono scienza. Quelli si attaccano a tutto pur di avere spunti quando sono infognati.....


 
Galileo era considerato unostregone, e pure Giordano Bruno. Chi stabilisce cosa è scientifico? Alessandro Volta era considerato un mago dai suoi contemporanei.


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu ne sei l'esempio più lampante.
> 
> E te lo dicono tutti qua dentro da una vita.
> 
> ...


 
mi è piaciuta la parte in cui dici.. e lo dicono tutti qua dentro... chissà quanto vi divertite a spettegolare in privato tu e le tue comari.. imagino anche di sapere chi è la comare in questione..
oggettività?
ma fammi il piacere và.. sognatore ...


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ridurre la cultura umana alla sola scienza, è alquanto riduttivo... te lo dico da scettico e da scolarizzato scientifico.


MM.... nun t'allargà, non ho detto questo.
Voglio dire, e lo ripeto, che se le carte sono state meritevoli di approfondimenti, accetto solo quelli scientifici, perchè si sta parlando della presenza di verità su basi oggettive.

Sugli stati alterati ho già risposto, e sono d'accordo. Quelli ci sono e mi affascinano pure....


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai? e ora?
> ma sognavi?


No.


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> senti mì ci sono persone valide e imbroglioni ocme per ogni cosa... sai quante volte mi capita di fare scambi con gente chemanco sa cosa sono i tarocchci e si inventa cose? te ne accorgi subito se uno mente o no?
> fai di un 'erba un fascio.
> non mi va di stare a convincerti perchè tu già sei partito in quarta contro chi la paensa diversamente da te. mi hai detto chiaramente che e cito le tue parloe, tra me e te non ci può essere dialogo o amicizia perchè la pensiamo diversamente.. alla faccia dell'uomo dalla mente aperta.


Aperta su tutto ma non sulle prese per culo.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No.


non hai voglia di parlarne?


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E qui ti sbagli, gli Sciamani erano capi religiosi, politici. Quindi è probabile che non avessero alcun potere se non quello politico nell'ambito della tribù, null'altro che sacerdoti.


Gli sciamani masticavano il peyote.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> vorrei lo stesso farti un giro..


non ti offendi se ti dico di no, vero?


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Galileo era considerato unostregone, e pure Giordano Bruno. Chi stabilisce cosa è scientifico? Alessandro Volta era considerato un mago dai suoi contemporanei.


Non siamo all'epoca di Giordano Bruno o di Galileo.... 
Non faccio filosofia, sono un biochimico....


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Aperta su tutto ma non sulle prese per culo.


 
tu sei la più grande presa per il culo che mai mi sia capitata di conoscere. e prendi per il culo solo te stesso ...


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E da mio futuro marito...


...certo, anche!


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tu sei la più grande presa per il culo che mai mi sia capitata di conoscere. e prendi per il culo solo te stesso ...


OK. Mi sta bene.

Tu invece prendi per culo gli altri.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non hai voglia di parlarne?


E' che c'è poco da dire...non saprei spiegarlo..erano flash mentali e basta


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ti offendi se ti dico di no, vero?


 
figurati.. ci sono altri che offendono dicendo dip eggio.. epensare che li considero amici.. ehm li consideravo...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' che c'è poco da dire...non saprei spiegarlo..erano flash mentali e basta


queste sono cose che mi spaventano molto. Non deve essere piacevole avere flash di questo tipo..


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> MM.... nun t'allargà, non ho detto questo.
> Voglio dire, e lo ripeto, che se le carte sono state meritevoli di approfondimenti, accetto solo quelli scientifici, perchè si sta parlando della *presenza di verità su basi oggettive.*
> 
> Sugli stati alterati ho già risposto, e sono d'accordo. Quelli ci sono e mi affascinano pure....


Non mi allargo, ma allora non sei stato chiaro.
Comunque, la scienza moderna ha rinunciato a questa visione "oggettiva"... Newton magari...


----------



## Old Jesus (16 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi allargo, ma allora non sei stato chiaro.
> Comunque, la scienza moderna ha rinunciato a questa visione "oggettiva"... Newton magari...


Senti, non faccio filosofia della scienza, io.... Non sono attratto da stà roba.... 
Io so solo che prima di farmi passare una conclusione su un fenomeno, la comunità scientifica mi fa un culo così.....

Altro che rinuncia alla visione oggettiva.....


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Senti, non faccio filosofia della scienza, io.... Non sono attratto da stà roba....
> Io so solo che prima di farmi passare una conclusione su un fenomeno, la comunità scientifica mi fa un culo così.....
> 
> Altro che rinuncia alla visione oggettiva.....


Non è filosofia della scienza...è scienza. 
Certo che te lo fa... mi sembra giusto. Qualunque conclusione va documentata sperimentalmente, come sai bene.
Ciò non toglie che l'oggettività non esista.


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> queste sono cose che mi spaventano molto. Non deve essere piacevole avere flash di questo tipo..


 
Veramente erano persone con le quali non avevo legami particolari.
Un giorno, stavo preparando l'esame di maaturità, quindi studiavo, mentre leggevo ho avuto un flash : la mamma di una mia compagna di liceo era morta. Non ho visto la morte, è come se avessi letto la frase.
Passarono circa 2 mesi. Seppi che la donna, che conoscevo solo di vista, era morta, e non ero amica della figlia.
questo fu un caso eclatante. Ma non lo dissi a nessuno.
Poi ho avuto altre percezioni, ma no mi interessava un granchè aprofondire, ero presa da altre cose.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente erano persone con le quali non avevo legami particolari.
> Un giorno, stavo preparando l'esame di maaturità, quindi studiavo, mentre leggevo ho avuto un flash : la mamma di una mia compagna di liceo era morta. Non ho visto la morte, è come se avessi letto la frase.
> Passarono circa 2 mesi. Seppi che la donna, che conoscevo solo di vista, era morta, e non ero amica della figlia.


perchè hai precisato che non eri amica della figlia??

ma anche oggi hai questi flash?


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2008)

Comunque, indovini sciamani e streghe del forum... che fine ha fatto Chen?


----------



## Iris (16 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè hai precisato che non eri amica della figlia??
> 
> ma anche oggi hai questi flash?


 
Perchè, se fossi stata amica della figlia, e l'avessi frequentata, lei avrebbe potuto incosciamente trasmettermi qualcosa, invece non fu così.
Adesso molto, molto più raramente.


----------



## tatitati (17 Luglio 2008)

chen? è in vacanza


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> chen? è in vacanza


beato lui...


----------



## tatitati (17 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beato lui...


 
poteva invitarmi però.. ci sarei andata


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non è una realtà. E' una truffa.
> E incazzati, perchè su questo schifo io sono e sarò per sempre incazzato.
> Io lo renderei un reato a prescindere, visto che prima o poi queste cose ad un reato portano.... Ma siamo in Italia, la repubblica delle banane....


 
curati.


----------



## tatitati (21 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> OK. Mi sta bene.
> 
> Tu invece prendi per culo gli altri.


 
mai fatto... quello sei sempre tu.


----------

